# Αγγελίες > [Χαρίζονται] >  >  Media PC

## spirakos

Προοριζεται για απλη περιηγηση στο διαδυκτυο, χρηση office ή για εκμαθηση/εξικοιωση γα παιδια
Εχει εξτρα wifi Atheros και GPU FX5500
Οθονη 14''
CPU: P4 2.4Ghz, 
RAM: 2 GB
HDD: 80GB
Δωρο η εμπειρια χρησης παλιου αξιοπιστου υπολoγιστη

----------


## Nemmesis

θα με ενδιέφερε μόνο το case αν θέλει κάποιος τα άντερα από αυτό τον παλιό αξιόπιστο υπολογιστή.. μπορώ να κανονίσω κουριερ να παραλάβει από τον χώρο σου αν δεν το θέλει κάποιος άλλος ολόκληρο

----------


## FreeEnergy

Εμένα πάλι ( αν γίνεται ) θα με ενδιέφερε το περιεχόμενο. Η οθόνη όχι.

----------


## spirakos

Καλημερα,
Δινεται στο ακεραιο και παραλαβη απο τον χωρο μου

----------


## fillipask

Καλησπέρα ενδιαφέρομαι για τον υπολογιστή μαζί με την οθόνη σετ . Ανεξάρτητα το ποιος θα πάρει το σετακι γιατί φαντάζομαι θα υπάρχουν και άλλοι ενδιαφερόμενοι η χειρονομία είναι αξιόλογη.

----------


## spirakos

Καλημερα,
Τα πραγματα τα παρελαβε μελος εχθες το απογευμα

----------

